# How bad is milk



## Tam (Sep 22, 2020)

I have cappuccinos in the morning and notice my blood spike is this down to too much milk


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 22, 2020)

could be xx


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 22, 2020)

How do you make it? I looked at a recipe and it had 18g espresso powder and 150ml milk, I also looked at sachets which have 12.1g carbs per mug, it could be a combination of the milk and the caffeine, some are unfortunate that caffeine spikes them, how often have you checked before and after it? Are you having anything to eat aroud the same time? What are your levels before and after? There are lots of factors to consider before you can pinpoint to whether it is that causing it xx


----------



## Docb (Sep 22, 2020)

I tested the effect of a cappuccino early on and found an horrendous spike.  I put it down to the "chocolate" sprinkles that had been put on it.

Now only drink tea when out and black coffee at home.


----------



## barrym (Sep 22, 2020)

Are you sure it's just milk? I think some coffee chains put all sorts in their milky coffees. Do a Google of that brand and see what's what. I'd have guessed at 5g of carbs in a latte or cappaccino for carb counting purposes.

HTH


----------



## Robin (Sep 22, 2020)

I always get a spike from the caffeine if I drink a strong coffee, followed by a drop when the effect wears off.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 22, 2020)

I stopped drinking cappuccino a few years ago and just have americanco/flat white when out has less of effect.


----------



## karloc (Sep 22, 2020)

I worked out that my white coffee with full fat milk is 2g carb so a cappuccino is going to be so much worse and if not full fat the numbers will just go up.
When I am keeping my carbs down to 10-20g a day I have to be careful of the number of white coffees in a day.


----------



## Tam (Sep 22, 2020)

Thanks guys


----------



## Tash1804 (Nov 23, 2020)

Since working from home this year I find I'm drinking a lot of coffee with milk, probably 7 or 8 mugs per day so that's approx 700 to 800ml of milk. I was amazed when my fitness pal suggested that amounts to a staggering 29g of sugar! Is it any wonder that I'm struggling to keep my levels down? Can this be right and if so what are the alternatives - Coffee Mate light?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 23, 2020)

Tash1804 said:


> Since working from home this year I find I'm drinking a lot of coffee with milk, probably 7 or 8 mugs per day so that's approx 700 to 800ml of milk. I was amazed when my fitness pal suggested that amounts to a staggering 29g of sugar! Is it any wonder that I'm struggling to keep my levels down? Can this be right and if so what are the alternatives - Coffee Mate light?


That sounds like a lot of milk in your coffee if you are using nigh on a litre a day. Although I have coffee with milk though I don't use that much milk. I would think you need to check contents of Coffee Mate.


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 23, 2020)

@Tash1804 100ml milk in each coffee? really? I would say there's no point in the coffee as you can't be tasting the actual coffee with that amount of milk in

Alpro unsweetened and Asda unsweetened almond milk has 0g carbs
xx


----------



## helli (Nov 23, 2020)

@Tam what time do you drink your capaccino?
The reason I ask is that any spike you see may be exaggerated first thing in the morning due to Dawn Phenomenon or Foot on the Floor - when our livers helpfully dump a load of glucose into our blood stream to get us moving first thing.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Nov 23, 2020)

A small cappucino would have about ~8 fl oz of milk or ~200ml. Carbs around 10g.


----------



## gossamersquare (Nov 23, 2020)

Lactose free milk has a lot less sugar and tastes the same as normal milk


----------



## pm133 (Nov 23, 2020)

Tash1804 said:


> Since working from home this year I find I'm drinking a lot of coffee with milk, probably 7 or 8 mugs per day so that's approx 700 to 800ml of milk. I was amazed when my fitness pal suggested that amounts to a staggering 29g of sugar! Is it any wonder that I'm struggling to keep my levels down? Can this be right and if so what are the alternatives - Coffee Mate light?


Semi skimmed milk is about 5g of carbs per 100ml so 800ml is 40g carbs per day.
Remember it's not just sugar content. It's the entire carb content you need to watch out for.


----------



## pm133 (Nov 23, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> @Tash1804 100ml milk in each coffee? really? I would say there's no point in the coffee as you can't be tasting the actual coffee with that amount of milk in
> 
> Alpro unsweetened and Asda unsweetened almond milk has 0g carbs
> xx


I tried this during the panic buying a year back when a couple of inches of snow fell, mass hysteria struck and supermarkets ran out of milk.
Never again!


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 23, 2020)

pm133 said:


> I tried this during the panic buying a year back when a couple of inches of snow fell, mass hysteria struck and supermarkets ran out of milk.
> Never again!


Well that's your opinion, I however quite like it so use it all the time especially for breakfast seen as it doesn't require anymore insulin


----------



## Tash1804 (Nov 23, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> @Tash1804 100ml milk in each coffee? really? I would say there's no point in the coffee as you can't be tasting the actual coffee with that amount of milk in
> 
> Alpro unsweetened and Asda unsweetened almond milk has 0g carbs
> xx


Thanks, Lol I do like a big mug of coffee! Okay maybe not 100ml but @ 4.8g per 100ml it mounts up. Coffee mate light is 0.5g per 100ml so I think I’ll try that.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Nov 23, 2020)

Tash1804 said:


> Thanks, Lol I do like a big mug of coffee! Okay maybe not 100ml but @ 4.8g per 100ml it mounts up. Coffee mate light is 0.5g per 100ml so I think I’ll try that.


I would check that 0.5g, Tesco website says 5.1g carb per cup?


----------



## Tash1804 (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks for responding, I got this from the Diabetes.Uk website. My Fitness Pal suggests 1.5g in two tsp. This is yet another example of confusing information that does little to help people with our condition;  clearly I need to do some more research.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Nov 23, 2020)

Tash1804 said:


> Thanks for responding, I got this from the Diabetes.Uk website. My Fitness Pal suggests 1.5g in two tsp. This is yet another example of confusing information that does little to help people with our condition;  clearly I need to do some more research.


I just checked the regular coffeemate nutritional info, only 3.8g per 2 tsp/cup so better than the light version - light refers to lower fat of course!   The Tesco website is reliable as it just reproduces the manufacturer's info.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 23, 2020)

I hate to say it but you might be better cutting down on the cups of coffee you drink and swapping some of them to herbal tea or flavoured waterl If you can't cut down, consider the possibility that you might be becoming addicted. 
That amount of caffeine could well be affecting hormone levels like adrenaline which could be increasing BG levels, even without taking into consideration the milk.


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 23, 2020)

Tash1804 said:


> Thanks for responding, I got this from the Diabetes.Uk website. My Fitness Pal suggests 1.5g in two tsp. This is yet another example of confusing information that does little to help people with our condition;  clearly I need to do some more research.


@silentsquirrel is correct, all supermarket websites are saying 2.6g per 100ml and 5.1 per mug, I learned a long time ago you really can't trust what things like my fitness pal etc state as many times the packet I've had in front of me have had completely different information and risky for me seen as I rely on insulin, always check the actual packs or product page on a supermarket site although they aren't always 100% accurate either if the manufacturer has changed a recipe for instance, 1 product even had the incorrect nutrition information on their own website! xx


----------



## eisoj14 (Dec 6, 2020)

I drink milk but it low fat milk.  Keeping to the very simple weight watchers diet, I lost weight easily and I tend to stick to this diet now as there are no problems at all.  For lunch it is usually 3 oz of fish or chicken etc and 3 oz of salad and bread etc.  It is similar to the evening meal and there are small snacks (not sugary snacks).  Fruit at most meals and milk?  Yes, fat free milk and there is no problem at all.  It's such an easy diet.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 6, 2020)

Sorry low fat milk is not exactly the best thing for anyone with diabetes,  With T2 especially, what you are needing to keep a close eye on is carbohydrate intake, not fat intake.  Lower fat milk = higher carb milk.  Admittedly if you need to lose weight or need a low fat diet for some other medical reason well OK - but not for diabetes iself.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 7, 2020)

I use full cream milk. I also have cream in my first mug of coffee if the day .  
Personally I will not have anything that has been deliberately made to be low fat.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 7, 2020)

Ljc said:


> I use full cream milk. I also have cream in my first mug of coffee if the day .
> Personally I will not have anything that has been deliberately made to be low fat.


 Neither will I - many things that have had the fat content deliberately lowered, are found to have had their carb content deliberately increased - which is NEVER a brilliant idea for anyone with diabetes.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Dec 7, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Neither will I - many things that have had the fat content deliberately lowered, are found to have had their carb content deliberately increased - which is NEVER a brilliant idea for anyone with diabetes.


Sometimes the increase in carbs is minimal, but the full fat version is still the better option as it fills you up more, and makes the carb cravings easier to resist!
It's not easy to go against the brainwashing of decades that healthy means low fat, but I have found it has paid off in terms of weight loss.


----------



## Pine Marten (Dec 7, 2020)

I have semi skimmed milk in coffee but normally only have one mug in the morning and very occasionally a small cup later in the day. Normally I have two cups of tea, one with lunch and one at teatime, but I have the merest blip of milk so it's practically black tea.

I lost my taste for full cream milk many years ago, and I can't drink it now as it tastes far too rich, and never never never in tea!


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 7, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Lower fat milk = higher carb milk.



It does, wopping 0.2g carbs per 100ml 

Only know this as wife uses Bob milk, so two lots in fridge.  Prefer full fat blue top myself, that or semi skimmed.


----------



## Steve/Ch (Jan 4, 2021)

Tash1804 said:


> Since working from home this year I find I'm drinking a lot of coffee with milk, probably 7 or 8 mugs per day so that's approx 700 to 800ml of milk. I was amazed when my fitness pal suggested that amounts to a staggering 29g of sugar! Is it any wonder that I'm struggling to keep my levels down? Can this be right and if so what are the alternatives - Coffee Mate light?


Hi, i have Americano from Costa almost every day, i have it with cream, are there more carbs in cream than milk, and i use coffeemate at home


----------



## rebrascora (Jan 4, 2021)

Coffee Mate spikes my levels something rotten. 
Proper cream is lower carb than milk.. I always have double cream in my morning coffee with no problem.


----------



## KARNAK (Jan 4, 2021)

If any member would like the equation of the amount of carbs in milk PM me.

Full fat is best, low fat has more sugar in it hence more carbs, don`t drink coffee tea for me, Costa .

Same old story we are all different so try and test, I`ve got it down to a fine art for myself but my neighbour
T2 is totally different, he just likes his coffee sweet and gets away with it, who knows?


----------



## adrian1der (Jan 5, 2021)

@eisoj14 I would try cutting down on the bread. From your post it looks like you are eating bread with every meal as well as fruit. I'm OK with berries but bread and most fruits cause big spikes in my BG


----------



## Vonny (Jan 6, 2021)

If you really like your cappuccinos, why not try limiting them? I have 1 flat white a week from costa - 11.1g carbs, but make sure that's the only carby thing I have that day. It's my treat for one of my caring days for my 93 year old dad


----------



## NotWorriedAtAll (Jan 8, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> Coffee Mate spikes my levels something rotten.
> Proper cream is lower carb than milk.. I always have double cream in my morning coffee with no problem.


I usually drink black coffee but when I want an indulgent sweet white coffee I use double cream. I use double cream a LOT and have been doing so for nearly two years now (keto lifestyle) and it does not cause any issues with my blood sugars and since doing so my cholesterol and liver stats and blood pressure stats have gone from problematic to normal.  I have not gained any weight either. I think low fat is not the great idea people think it is and I know that processed fats and oils are very bad for people.


----------

